# Starting to step up a level again... Finally!



## niko084 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just ordered-
Asus P5LD2 Revision 2
Sapphire X1300XT 256mb
Corsair XMS2 512x2 DDR2

Friend wanted something cheap to upgrade his Sempron 3400+, so I sold him my Asus P5P800se and a Celeron D 352 3.2 Prescot, and I'm giving him my ATI X1300Pro with my mainboard. He just needed enough to run never winter nights 2 for now.

So soon here finally I will be done with vdrop issues on my proc! And next to double my video speed!

Not what I wanted, but I have been spending money on everything else. Should be a decent boost. Hopefully I'll have my Conroe in another month or two. And then X1950


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2007)

your friend traded his sempron 3400+ for the celeron D 352? What the hell is he crazy?

On the other hand, nice step up "_)


----------



## niko084 (Jan 11, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> your friend traded his sempron 3400+ for the celeron D 352? What the hell is he crazy?
> 
> On the other hand, nice step up "_)



The 3400+ is sitting in a cheap and pile Asus mainboard I found for him so he had a system to use... I just built his girlfriend a system a few months ago on a severe budget with a socket 754 Sempron 2800, and a decent DFI mainboard, so I'm going to put his 512 of ram in her mobo and his proc to give her a gig of ram and his chip.

He is stepping up to a much better mainboard and a slightly faster chip, honestly I was not very happy with the 3400+.. It was fairly quick, but he said when he gets some more cash and I get some more he will just take my Intel 915 off my hands, and I'll get a e6400 or something.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you guys think would be faster?
For gaming, for workstation apps for video/music and picture editing?

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
or
Intel Pentium D 945 3.4

Just curious...

Forgot to mention I want to keep my ATI card, maybe do crossfire later... Don't know..


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 26, 2007)

niko084 said:


> What do you guys think would be faster?
> For gaming, for workstation apps for video/music and picture editing?
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
> ...



the x2 4200+ all the way, the pentium d' cant keep up with the x2 but then intel went and released core 2


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say the Athlon X2 would be better.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> the x2 4200+ all the way, the pentium d' cant keep up with the x2 but then intel went and released core 2



You think an E6300 would beat them both not over clocked?


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 26, 2007)

mine does at 2.1 from benches ive compared to.

its a damn fast chip, opened nero up and took a 750mb divx file to encode into dvd and it took 30 mins, about 15 mins faster than my x2 3800+ @ 2.5ghz


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> mine does at 2.1 from benches ive compared to.
> 
> its a damn fast chip, opened nero up and took a 750mb divx file to encode into dvd and it took 30 mins, about 15 mins faster than my x2 3800+ @ 2.5ghz



Hm, maybe I'll just bite it and get a e6300 then.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you guys think of this... Just an idea to build a new system...
SONY 18X DVD±R DVD x2
LIAN LI PC-7B plus II Black
Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YS <16mb cache version x2 *Don't need 500gigs...*
ATI Radeon X1950PRO 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16
Antec NeoHE 430 ATX12V 430W
CORSAIR XMS2 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 *Add another gig later*
ASUS P5B Deluxe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300

Would be a fairly decent upgrade from my current...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2007)

that would be sweet,that chip will oc like a demon in that board.mines at 3.5ghz(500fsb) at 1.325vcore,24/7 fine.mem at 1000mhz 1:1.fast as fook.

that will be a nice machine.


----------

